# Не ссы



## cyaxares_died

Слово "ссы" -это повелительное наклонение кокого слова?


----------



## kazim

> Слово "ссы" -это повелительное наклонение какого слова?


Слова "ссать"(to piss).This is very colloquial, so be careful about its use.


----------



## Iesavef

But the meaning of the frase is something like "don´t worry", "don´t be afraid"


----------



## Kolan

Iesavef said:


> But the meaning of the frase is something like "don´t worry", "don´t be afraid"


Usually addressed between men to a less experienced (younger) fellow.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Usually addressed between men to a less experienced (younger) fellow.


Really? So the usage I heard (more or less often) between women was not "usual".


----------



## kazim

iesavef said:


> but the meaning of the frase is something like "don´t worry", "don´t be afraid"


В первый раз слышу, век живи, как говорится...


----------



## Kolan

kazim said:


> В первый раз слышу, век живи, как говорится...


*Не ссы* командир, в зоопарке были, в кино были, сейчас в цирк едем *...* 
Юмор, анекдоты, приколы, забавные картинки и прочие весёлости из сети ICQ.
www.yuretz.ru/Ne_ssy_komandir_v_zooparke_byli_v_kino_byli_sejchas_v_cirk_edem_p467.html - 14k -

NaZlobu.Ru / *Не ссы*, православный! 
21 апр 2008 *...* Так что, *не ссы*! Не бойся фофудьи, и не ужасайся духу "софринских" свечек. Сколько всякой разной фофудьи было, начиная от князей церкви, *...*
www.nazlobu.ru/publications/article2654.htm - 42k -

@дневники — *Не ссы*, лягуха, болото - наше!  
*Не ссы*, лягуха, болото - наше!  
www.diary.ru/~aweulka/ - 83k -

фото.критик | фото на fotokritik.ru | Юмор | *Не ССЫ*! Прорвемся... 
фото «*Не ССЫ*! Прорвемся...» HECTEPOB. да что ту описывать то?  *...*
www.fotokritik.ru/photo/516568/ - 45k - 

Надпись в туалете: "*Не ссы*, прорвемся! Труб » Зарядись *...* - 
"*Не ссы*, прорвемся! Трубы". 
zaryadis.ru/nadpisi/4738-_adpis_v_tualete_e.html - 52k 

Кааааааатся - [::FORumOK.ORG::]
_*Не ссы*_, защитишься. Как диплом получишь зови на палку чая. .*..*
forumok.org/topic2418.html?pid=57472&mode=threaded&show=&st=& - 81k - 

Ladyauto.ru Форумы - активизироваться не могу 
Быть женщиной - это подарок судьбы и ювелирная работа природы! Тойота - "управляй мечтой", ВАЗ - "*не ссы*, доедем!" 07.12.2006, 17:12*...*
www.ladyauto.ru/forum/thread.php?threadid=3597&boardid=12&styleid=1&sid... - 86k


----------



## Q-cumber

Не ссы = не бойся!


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Не ссы = не бойся!


= не бзди!


----------



## IGGor

Ну, лингвисты, даёте!
Я лежу!!! Давно так не смеялся.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Yes, the association here is that a frightened man may involuntarily piss (or even make shit, as Kolan has already mentioned) in his pants.


----------



## Saluton

To add to the fun, the paradigm of the verb ссать is quite unusual:
я ссу
ты ссышь
он ссыт
мы ссым
вы ссыте
они ссут,

not ссёшь/ссёт/ссём/ссёте. СЁ would be uncomfortable to pronounce, that must be the reason. There's hardly any other verb in Russian that is conjugated like this, except for those derived from ссать (поссать, нассать, обоссаться etc.).


----------



## Maroseika

Saluton said:


> СЁ would be uncomfortable to pronounce, that must be the reason.


I don't think so: сосёшь,  сосёте - no problem, and long "с" doesn't complicate the matter.
According to Vasmer - ссать is a dialectal form of сосать, and, besides, more natural for Russian.


----------



## Saluton

To me, it's much easier to say ссышь than ссёшь, but сосёшь than сосышь. I find it natural. But perhaps that's just because it's the norm, I don't know =)

Did ссать use to mean сосать? Is it true? Vasmer might have been mistaken... And I'm sure the modern verb ссать is an onomatopoeia, not a word derived from сосать. I don't think Vasmer said anything about ссать meaning 'piss'...


----------



## Maroseika

Both are onomatopoetical.
vasmer.narod.ru


----------



## Kolan

Kolan said:


> = не *бзди*!





Panda Nocta said:


> frightened man may involuntarily piss (or even make shit, as Kolan has already mentioned) in his pants.


I have to clarify that I did not mention 'shit' in the above context.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Both are *onomatopoetical*.


*Не сцы!*, as well.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> I have to clarify that I did not mention 'shit' in the above context.


I had to develop your statement to make it clear.


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> I had to develop your statement to make it clear.


Well, it does not go thus far.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> Well, it does not go thus far.


I feel much better now since that means I'm not a plagiarist.


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> I feel much better now since that means I'm not a plagiarist.


Definitely, no one called you like that. However, *бзди* and *shit* are only vaguely related. For example, *не бзди!* can be a substitute for* не ссы!*, but *don't shit* - cannot.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> Definitely, no one called you like that. However, *бзди* and *shit* are only vaguely related. For example, *не бзди!* can be a substitute for* не ссы!*, but *don't shit* - cannot.


I think they are related if you distinguish a lesser degree of a fear and a higher degree of a fear: first fart, then shit. You are quite right with that we don't use "shit"-based phrases in this case, however this "shit"-thing can help understand the whole thing more clearly, being an extreme, yet nonspoken, metaphor. My relatives used "don't shit" (не сри!) when I dared to publicly fart, so this phrase is also busy, at least with some dialects.

Both phrases are are somewhat hyperbolic and metaphoric.


----------



## Kolan

Panda Nocta said:


> I think they are related if you distinguish a lesser degree of a fear and a higher degree of a fear: first fart, then shit. You are quite right with that we don't use "shit"-based phrases in this case, however this "shit"-thing can help understand the whole thing more clearly, being an extreme, yet nonspoken, metaphor. My relatives used "don't shit" (не сри!) when I dared to publicly fart, so this phrase is also busy, at least with some dialects.
> 
> Both phrases are are somewhat hyperbolic and metaphoric.


I can't confirm any meaningful correlation between degree of fear and the words "ссы", "бзди" и "сри". "Не сри!" would actually mean rather "не мусори!", "не пачкай!", "не свинячь!" than "не бойся!". Or,

Зассать = to piss abundantly through clothes, bed
Забздеть = to be scared of
Засрать = to shit everywhere

Уссаться = (от смеха) to laugh until exhausted
Убздеться = to fart continuously beyond control (in joy or fear)
Усраться = (от страха) to shit off frightened

Joy:
обзор компакт дисков 
Мощный и тяжелый хард-н-хэви, ковердейлообразный хриплый мракобес-вокалист и просто серебряным дождиком орошающие душу клавишный вставочки… *Убздеться* можно! *...*
odin.vl.ru/Arhiv/arhiv42/11.htm - 8k -
Fear:
Рыбалка в Челябинской области :: Просмотр темы - Улагач 
Напарник *убзделся* весь, да и я не грустил когда где-то рядом в тумане раздался выстрел и что-то упало и что-то посыпалось Smile *...*
www.chelfishing.ru/viewtopic.php?t=134&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50&sid... - 195k -


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> I can't confirm any meaningful correlation between degree of fear and the words "ссы", "бзди" и "сри".


Me neither. This is one of the reasons why I never tried to confirm such an existence. And those who are able to read won't find anything like that in this thread, but a description of an idiom together with its descriptive hyperbolisation.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Kolan said:


> "Не сри!" would actually mean rather "не мусори!", "не пачкай!", "не свинячь!" than "не бойся!".


I've never heard it used like that.



> Засрать = to shit everywhere


This one is better. "Не засирай комнату" = do not litter in your room.


----------

